# error message



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone else have trouble getting on this morning, i tried for 1hr all i got was a error to server message , tried agian later an everything worked fine, had me scared some one had hit that ban button


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no problems here... been on for about 30 minutes.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

happened from 6:15 to about 7:30


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been on since 7am....everything has been good over here.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got the same message


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ocassionaly I will get it, just refresh and it fixes...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you're banned you'll see something like this when you log in.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there was server downtime this morning. i got the email at 6:02 that things were offline. 
There was nothing I could do but wait.

from time to time, the server may "go down" for a few seconds. during those times I believe they are restarting mysqld due to the error i see when it occurs.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I got the message this morning from about 7 to 7:30.


----------

